
Apple's Third Co-Founder Sold His 10% Stake For $800 - DanielRibeiro
http://www.businessinsider.com/apples-third-co-founder-sold-his-10-stake-for-800-2011-9
======
cromulent
There's a bit more to that story.

"What many people don't realize is that in choosing to leave Apple Mr. Wayne
was taking a long-term view. As a full partner he would be liable for any
debts Apple incurred. Owing to previous experiences that wasn't something he
wanted any part of. So, when Steve started borrowing to fulfill Apple's order
from the Byte Shop, Mr. Wayne became very concerned."

[http://www.applematters.com/article/april-12-1976-ron-
wayne-...](http://www.applematters.com/article/april-12-1976-ron-wayne-apples-
third-founder-quits/)

